# Spinning Wheel Help



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

My cousin's father-in-law was cleaning out a relative's house and my cousin saved this spinning wheel from the garbage pile. She passed it along to me for the low, low price of free (can't beat that price  ). 

I know it's not in the best condition & I know that it needs the treadle reattached to the wheel and needs a drive band, but does the rest of it look complete? I figured even if it's a cheap , made in China (although it isn't stamped as such, LOL) knockoff, it would be good for me to learn on before I spend a lot of money to get a new wheel. 

So, all you spinning experts out there, does it look like anything is missing other than what I mentioned abov




























e?


----------



## Rose1317 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a lovely wheel, looks like it's all there to me. You just need to attach the footman to the axle crank, and should be good to go. Probably wouldn't hurt to have a good cleaning and Murphy's oil soap will help with that; if you can take the bobbin and flyer off of the maidens (one upright maiden may swivel to release the bobbin/flyer) and oil the bobbin shaft, plus oil the wheel axle a drop or two, that will help. Tie a leader string, wool yarn is good, to the bobbin to get started. In a pinch, I've made an orifice hook from bit of wire bent to fit, think small shoe-button hook from Victorian times shape. Or a small crochet hook works.
Send me a message if you need some fleece or roving  I enjoy helping (enabling) new spinners on the fabulous journey of handspinning.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. I was hoping it was all together. Now for a dumb question. That tall post next to the bobbin and flyer -- what the devil is it for? It just sits in a hole and comes off very easily but what does it actually do?


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

It probably used to hold up a bird cage distaff. 
https://thewoolmerchantsdaughter.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/anatomy-of-a-spinning-wheel/


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The post next to it is the first part of a distaff. That wheel is all there and is lovely. Did you connect the footman yet? Glad to see Rose offer to lend a hand. This is addictive I must warn you...in the best of ways!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> The post next to it is the first part of a distaff. That wheel is all there and is lovely. Did you connect the footman yet? Glad to see Rose offer to lend a hand. This is addictive I must warn you...in the best of ways!


I've taken her apart and carefully used Murphy's Oil Soap to give her a good cleaning. Under all the grime I found numbers sort of like part numbers so I'm wondering if part of her was a kit or something. There's a number 6 on the hub of the wheel & a 4 and 5 next to the posts that hold the wheel on. I'm currently applying a wood conditioner called Feed N Wax that was recommended on a spinning wheel blog that I looked at. The parts that I've treated with the wood conditioner look really nice. The footman had a huge chunk out of the end and wouldn't stay connected to the wheel. I couldn't see any way to fix it so I had my husband make me a new piece out of some wood he had laying around. I found some cotton twine in the house so I think I should be able to use that for a drive belt right? There are 2 grooves on the edge of the wheel so that means it's a double drive right? I'm so excited to get her up and running that I can hardly stand myself. She's going to need a name.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Victory!!! Thanks everyone for your help. I have achieved something that could be called yarn, if you use the loose definition, and it actually winds itself on the bobbin. It is the ugliest yarn you will ever see and I know I draft way too slowly & have a hard time coordinating my hands and feet but I am inordinately proud of it.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!! You will get better at it, no one is impressed with their learner yarn, but the important thing is, YOU SPUN YARN!
Keep up the good work.....it's a very worthwhile journey


----------

